# Here is a great story without a word being said, apart from the very end.



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

A GERMAN TOURIST JUMPED IN THE FREEZING WATER AND SAVED MY PRECIOUS LITTLE DOG.
UPON GETTING BACK ON THE BRIDGE, HE CHECKED MY PUPPIE OUT AND TOLD ME,
"ZE DOG IS OK. HE VILL BE FINE." 
Due to his selfless heroic act, I ASKED, "ARE YOU A VET?" 
HE REPLIED,

"VET? I'M FCUKING SOAKED!"


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Guffaw!!!


----------



## Mickit (Feb 6, 2010)

Outstanding! Made a great day even better. Thanks for that!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

thats a snot blower for sure … i was like awww aint that sweet, what a nice guy … fooled again chris fooled again


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I laughed
thx


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

GMMan: I've seen that before, but it's still just as funny now as it was then….My second time to laugh at it….


----------



## tom427cid (Aug 21, 2011)

Ya,all vet!!
tom
Funny as hell!


----------

